# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  Αλλη μια νεα αρχη!

## koralaki

εχασα 20 κιλα, ειχαν εξαφανιστει σχεδον τελειως τα βουλιμικα επεισοδια,
εκανα διαλειμμα στη διαιτα μου κ την σωστη διατροφη για 5 μηνες...
τα βουλιμικα ξαναγυρισαν πιο δυνατα.
Στοχος αφενος να χασω τα υπολοιπα κιλα που θελω καποια στιγμη,
αφετερου για το υπολοιπο καλοκαιρι να τρεφομαι σωστα κ να μη ξανακανω βουλιμικο...
σεμενα λειτουργουν αλληλενδετα,
οταν προσεχω τι τρωω τοτε μειωνονται οι πιθανοτητες να αδειασω το ψυγειο τα ραφια κ ο,τι υπαρχει...

αρχιζω λοιπον σημερα στα 83.1
με ενα καρο βουλιμικα προηγουμενων ημερων να νικησω.
η συνηθεια δυσκολα κοβεται.
ελπιζω καθε φορα που θα γραφω εδω στο εξης να μην εχω υποκυψει.

----------


## bouliana

ΚΑΛΗ ΑΡΧΗ! προσπάθησε γι πιο εύκολη αρχη να κόψεις τα βουλιμικά και να διατηρήσεις τα κιλά σου κ μετά συνέχισε για τα υπόλοιπα κιλά.!

----------


## koralaki

εχεις δικιο, αλλα τα βουλιμικα μονο μεσα σε σωστη διατροφη τα κοβω, αλλιως αμα τρωω βλακειες θελω κι αλλες βλακειες...
αρχισα σημερα κ παω πολυ καλα,
το βραδυ θα ειναι ο κριτης,
που δε θα παω κ δουλεια κ θα ειμαι σπιτι για αλλη μια φορα...

----------


## nina11

koralaki καλη αρχη!
σθμφωνω οτι εαν τηρεισ ενα κανονικο σωστο διαιτολογιο αποφευγονται τα βουλιμικα...και σε εμενα ισχθει αυτο, τουλαχιστον ειναι μειωμενα...
αλλα προσεχε οχι αυστηρο και στερητικο.
αισιοδοξια και ηρεμια, οι πρωτεσ μερεσ ειναι οι πιο δυσκολεσ.ςιμαστε μαζι σου ,θατα καταφερεισ ,ελα να το παλεψουμε μαζι

----------


## hopa

πείσμα κουράγιο υπομονή, αφου έχασες 20 μάλλον ξέρεις τον τρόπο, και αυτή τη φορά θα τα διατηρήσεις γιατί απο τα σχόλια σου καταλαβα οτι έχεις πιάσει το νόημα πια..καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## nina11

α και κατι πολυ σημαντικο κοραλακι , εχω προσεξει οτι παντα οταν εκανα καποια γυμναστικη,οτιδηποτε μου ανεβαζει διαθεση και αυτοπεποιθεση..πραγματικα μου αλλαζει τη ψυχολογια, προσπαθησε να δοκιμασεισ εαν δεν κανεισ ηδη

----------


## koralaki

απο διαθεση χαλια νινα μου, απο τις χειροτερες περιοδους της ζωης μου...
χρονο δεν εχω, κ οσο περνα τοκαλοκαιρι ακομα πιο λιγο θαχω.
τωρα τουλαχιστο ακομα δεν δουλευω καθε βραδυ, μονο πρωι απογευμα...

χοπα μακαρι γιατι αν δεν μπορεσω να ξαναβρω τον εαυτο μου και αυτη τη φορα θα νιωθω πολυ απογοητευμενη να ξαναπροσπαθησω μετα...

χθες πηγα τελεια
ναι μεν εκανα αλλα αντι αλλων απο το διαιτολογιο μου το βραδυ
αλλα εκανα 3 καλα
1. εφαγα νωρις (πριν τις 9) ο,τι εφαγα
2. δεν ξυπνησα να παω στο ψυγειο, δεν πηγα καν στο ψυγειο οσο τοχα κοντα μου παροτι εκλαιγα τη μοιρα μου 
3. κρατησα νηστεια!!!

αν μπορεσω να κανω που κ που νηστειες σωστες αυτο δειχνει οτι τρεφομαι σωστα κ δεν πεινω σωματικα.
ψυχικα ειναι αλλο θεμα...τελιωνει αραγε ποτε αυτη η πεινα παιδια? :(

τα 3 πρωτα κιλα υγρα εφυγαν σε 2 μερες...
ας κλεισει το στομαχι να παλεψω μετα κ το λιπος...

----------


## nina11

να εχεισ υπομονη και ειδικα στην αρχη και να δεισ που μολισ πεσουν τα πρωτα κιλακια ολο και θα ανεβαινεισ ψυχολογικα.
και μην ζυγιζεσαι καθε μερα,γιατι πχ αν παρεισ εστω 100 γρ ενω κανεισ διαιτα και τα οποια θα ειναι υγρα απογοητευεσαι πολυ, κρατησου. αΛΛΑ ΝΑ 3 ΚΙΛΑ ΣΕ 2 ΜΕΡΕΣ ,ασ ειναι και υγρα !καλη συνεχεια κοραλακι

----------


## koralaki

νασαι καλα καλη μου, κ σε σενα ευχομαι τα καλυτερα,
εχεις πολυ δικιο, μου ειναι πολυ δυσκολο ομως να μη ζυγιζομαι 2-3 φορες τη μερα, εχω κολλησει παλι.
ζυγιζομαι στη δουλεια ..
εκοψα το ζυγισμα σπιτι ωστε να μη ζυγιζομαι συχνα κ βρηκα αλλου το διαολο μου...

----------


## koralaki

Λοιπον στα κιλα ειμαι ιδια, αντε 1 πανω λογω περιοδου.
καπου 83 παιζω.
αυριο πρωι ζυγισμα στη νεα ζυγαρια μου (δειχνει πολυ πανω)
κ αρχιζω διαιτα του διαιτολογου μου.
αυτη τη φορα θαναι χωρις τσαμπουκαδες 
του στυλ εγω δεν θα κανω ατασθαλιες κ θα χασω τα κιλα με τη μια.
στοχος μου θαναι να μην ξυπνησω, κι αν ξυπνησω να μην σηκωθω 
απο το κρεβατι καθολου μεσα στην βδομαδα που ερχεται.
αν σηκωθω βεβαια για νερο οκ.
κ δευτερευον στοχος ειναι να κρατησω βραδυνες νηστειες ωστε να κρατησω κ το διαιτολογιο μου.
εν ολιγοι ο,τι τρωω μεχρι τις 8μιση με 9
μετα ραψιμο στη δουλεια.
κ αν βγαινω αργα εξω θα πινω σοδα.
αν παω καλα βεβαια θα πιω κ ποτακια. αρκει να μη μου φερουν ακατασχετη πεινα...

----------


## koralaki

η ακατασχετη πεινα συνεχιστηκε, ετσι κομμενα ρυζια, μακαρονια,γλυκα, ψωμια, ζαχαρη για 2 εβδομαδες
παω πολυ καλα, ειμαι στη δευτερη μερα κ νιωθω ωραια!
αρχισα χθες γυμναστηριο να ξεσπασω απο το αγχος,
ολα καλα, εγω δηλαδη καλα ενω ολοι...
χαλι μαυρο

----------


## koralaki

shmera ειμαι καπως, θα συνεχισω ομως, δεν παρατω μισοτελειωμενο αγωνα.
ειπα θα κοψω τα γλυκα που ετρωγα διαρκως κ τα αμυλουχα 
οταν τα κοψω ας τα ξαναρχισω στα πλαισια της διατορφης που κανω!
η μανια κ η λυσσα πρεπει να εξαλειφτουν.

----------


## badgirl11

86.1 shmera (se alli zygaria)
αρα στα ιδια κιλα κ παλι (ειχα τσιμπησει 1-2 κ τα εχασα)
ξανα στον αγωνα αυτη τη φορα με σωστη διατροφη!

----------


## masta

κοριτσια κι εγω ειμαι στην 3η μερα και νιωθω πολυ καλυτερα.

Σημερα ετοιμαστηκα και πηγα για καφεδακι. Ηπια την μπυριτσα μου και τσιμπησα κι απο το γλυκακι...

Αλλα μπυρα και γλυκο περιοριστηκα λιγακι..!!

Ηρθα στο σπιτι και εφαγα μεσημεριανο κανονικα.
Νιωθω πολυ ωραια και ευχομαι να κρατησει το προγραμμα αυτο.

Αν και δεν σασ κρυβω οτι γενικα πειναω..

Κραταω ημερολογιο του τι τρωω καθημερινα και οι θερμιδες ειναι περιπου 1000 -1200.

Πιστευω ειναι καλα, γιατι δεν αθλουμαι.

Ευχομαι, καλη δυναμη και καλη συνεχεια στισ προσπαθειες ολων..

Για υτους που δεν εχουν αρχισει την προσπαθεια, να αρχισουν...

Ειμαστε στην προσαθεια ολοι μαζι!!!!!

----------


## POZ

masta δεν ξέρω το ύψος σου κ τα κιλά αλλά 1000-1200 θερμίδες εγώ έπαιρνα στα ανορεξικά μου και πεινούσα συνέχεια σαν λύκος.είναι πολύ λίγες νομίζω..

----------


## gilie-

απλα μια ερωτηση και χωρις να εχω διαβασει ολο το θεμα...

σωστη διατροφη ονομαζεις τη νηστεια?

----------


## masta

1.62 eimai kai 56-57 kila.
nomizw, toses thermides prepei na pairnoume hmerhsiws..

Kanw lathos..??

----------


## badgirl11

γεια σας, απο χθες το βραδυ σαν να κανω πισωγυρισμα, ειρωνια ε, οτι κι αρχιζα να πηγαινω καλα,
περιμενω περιοδο αλλα δε θα της περασει,
οχι αλλα βουλιμικα!


δεν ξερω για τις θερμιδες μαστα, εισαι πολυ πιο αδυνατη απομενα...

----------


## gilie-

masta πας σε εναν διατροφολογο καινεις τεστ μεταβολισμου και σου λεει ποσες θερμιδες χρειαζεσαι

----------


## bouliana

εγώ ξέρω οτι κανένας δεν πρέπει να παίρνει κάτω από 1500 θερμίδες.

----------


## gilie-

και γω ξερω οτι 1500 με 1700 θερμιδες ειναι καλα

----------


## papa_justify

Πάντως εγώ που είμαι 161 και γύρω στα 64 κιλά, με 1500-1700 θερμίδες περίπου που τρώω ημερησίως, χάνω βάρος με πολύ αργό ρυθμό. ʼρα μάλλον περισσότερο πρέπει να τρώει κανείς για να διατηρηθεί στα κιλά του, ειδικά αν πρόκειται για ψηλότερο άτομο.

----------


## masta

ok, εψαξα στο διαδικτυο και ειδα οτι περιπου στις 1600 πρεπει να παιρνω καθημερινα


Γενικα, ενα ενδιαφερον site ειναι το παρακατω:
http://www.womenonly.gr/article.asp?...2&pubid=431823

αξιζει...

----------


## badgirl11

ωραιο αρθρο!

----------


## badgirl11

αυτη τη φορα εχω να νικησω τα διπλα γευματα,
τερμα οι σπαστες υπερφαγιες,
ο,τι θες θα το τρως μια φορα στο πιατο σου,
τα ξυπναω τρωω ξεχασε τα κυρια μπαντ.
α μα πια.
αποψε νηστεια, αυριο ζυγισμα, εχει δεν εχει ερθει η περιοδος,
κ αρχιζω συστηματικα το διαιτολογιο μου.
ο,τι εφαγα εφαγα!

----------


## babyboomer

_το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## granita_ed

ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!κ μονο που μπαινεις κ ξαναμπαινεις σε φορουμ οπου υπαρχουν ατομα με προβληματα για να κανεις τη διαφημισουλα σου εισαι πολύ καραγκιόζης.

----------


## koralaki

γεια σας κ παλι φιλεναδες αγαπημενες,
αυριο ζυγισμα κ αλλη μια νεα αρχη.
ελπιζω αυτη ναναι οντως η αρχη κ οχι η αρχη του τελους μου κ της επιστροφης στα 100+ κιλα.
ειμαι πολυ στεναχωρημενη με τα προσωπικα μου αλλα κ με την κατασταση σε ολο τον κοσμο
χαλια διαθεση με τα κιλα μου
καπνισα κ 3-4 τσιγαρα τις προαλλες κ με αποτελειωσα.
κ πανω που εκλεινα 2 χρονια ακαπνη.
το καλο ειναι οτι δεν το ξαναρχισα αν κ μου λειπει,
ο στοχος μο υπλεον δεν ειναι κιλοστοχος αλλα διαθεσο στοχος.
ελπιζω λοιπον να ξαναρχισω συντομα γυμναστηριο εστω οσο μπορω λογω τρεχαματων,
κ να μαζευτω καπως περισοτερο διατροφικα.
καθολου ασχημα δεν τα παω, δεν εχω παραπονο,
τα βουλιμικα ειναι αφαντα κ οταν ξυπνω την νυχτα δεν τρωω

γενικα ειμαι καλα νομιζω απλα παιρνω φαση "τα βλεπω ολα μαυρα επειδη δε μαρεσω"
θα μπορουσα κ χειροτερα!

αλλα με κουρασε το σκαμπανεβασμα στα 85+
ειμαι ρακος ψυχολογικα.
ας παω παλι 80+ κ ας παιζω εκει!
νεα αρχη λοιπον απο αυριο...

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> ο στοχος μο υπλεον δεν ειναι κιλοστοχος αλλα διαθεσο στοχος.


:thumbup:
καλη καινουρια αρχη!!!

----------


## koralaki

σευχαριστω κλικ μου, ελα παμε μαζι
στην αναζητηση του κλικ κ γω

----------


## click

yes!!!:spin:
αμα το βρεις πρωτη, σκουντα με!!

----------


## koralaki

ελπιζω η υπογραφη μου να μου κανει το κλικ...

----------


## click

εχεις και μαμω τα κινητρα :roll:

----------


## koralaki

γιεπ ειμαι πολυ καλα, για ποσο αναρωτιεμαι, προσπαθω να κρατηθω στην φαση αυτη
κ στα δικα σου κλικ μου,
αρχισαν να πεφτουν κ τα κιλα κ το φαγητο δεν μυ κανει τοση αισθηση πια, τρωω ο,τι θελω κ ως εκει.(μετραω θερμιδες βεβαια)

----------


## koralaki

-1.5 kg απο 17/8
αρχισα γυμναστηριο, ενδιαμεσα αρρωστησα, ενας χαμος.
εκανα ομως νεα αρχη κ την κρατω!
ελπιζω για ολο τον χειμωνα να χασω ολα τα κιλα να ξεμπερδευω!

----------


## xontrompizeli

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> -1.5 kg απο 17/8
> αρχισα γυμναστηριο, ενδιαμεσα αρρωστησα, ενας χαμος.
> εκανα ομως νεα αρχη κ την κρατω!
> ελπιζω για ολο τον χειμωνα να χασω ολα τα κιλα να ξεμπερδευω!


Μπράβο σου κοραλάκι!Έτσι να αρχίσουν να κατεβαίνουν οι ζυγαριές!!

----------


## koralaki

εχωκανει καλη αρχη,
Τριτη 17/8/10 87.2 Kg μετα απο απειρα αρχιζω-σταματω
Τεταρτη 25/8/10 85.5-85.7 Kg μετα απο καποιες μερες χαμηλων θερμιδων (1600-1800) κ καποιες υψηλων κ καθημερινη γυμναστικη
Δευτερα 30/8/10 85.7 μετα απο ελευθερη διατροφη κ οχι γυμναστικη
εναρξη θερμιδων ξανα 
6/8/10 85.7 περιοδος κ οχι τοσο καλη διατροφη, διαρκης γυμναστικη

ενδιαμεσα ειδα 85.2 αρα το εχασα το 2κιλο.
φυσικα αυτα ειναι στη δικια μου ζυγαρια κ οχι στις παλιες.
αρα καπου 82+ ειμαι στου διαιτολογου.
ειμαι ευχαριστημενη, αρχισα γυμναστικη ξανα
μονο 1 υπερφαγικο,
ολα οκ.

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by xontrompizeli_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> -1.5 kg απο 17/8
> αρχισα γυμναστηριο, ενδιαμεσα αρρωστησα, ενας χαμος.
> εκανα ομως νεα αρχη κ την κρατω!
> ...


ναι καιρος ειναι, τωρα θα σφιξω λιγο τη διατροφη, σημερα 1200 θερμιδες.

----------


## koralaki

μπορω να πω οτι εχω μπει σε πολλη καλη φαση
ο κοσμος καιγεται κ γω τον χαβα μου.
μακαρι να βγει ο σεπτεμβρης με 2 κιλα κατω κ λιγους ποντους μειον κ θα ειμαι σουπερευχαριστημενη!

----------


## koralaki

τελικα δεν ειχα κ τοσο τον χαβα μου αφου ξεσπασα στο τσιγαρο.
για λιγες μερες στοχος θαναι να μη ξανακαπνισω κ μετα επανερχομαι στο θεμα διατροφη
αυριο σκεφτομαι για διπλο γυμναστηριο προ δουλειας ωστε να γινω γκολ κ να μην προλαβαινω να σκεφτω...

----------


## koralaki

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ αποφασισα εδω να γραφω τι κανω καθε μερα,
θερμιδες εως 1600-1700/βραδυνη νηστεια/γυμναστικη
τι μια κανω το ενα, την αλλη κανω το αλλο, την αλλη ολα μαζι
καλο ειναι να μπορω εδω με μια ματια να βλεπω την προοδο μου.
Ζαλιστηκα με τοσα τικερ που ειχα.

σημερα 1740 θερμιδες - ΟΚ
τελευταιο γευμα 21:30 κ 14ωρη νηστεια - ΟΚ
γυμναστικη - ΟΧΙ

----------


## koralaki

πρωτη μερα ΟΚ 85.4 κιλα κ νεα αρχη λοιπον :thumbup:

----------


## koralaki

σημερα 2000 θερμιδες - ψιλοΟΚ
τελευταιο γευμα 20:30 κ νηστεια IF - οχι
γυμναστικη - ΟΚ πληρες προγραμμα

αποψε πεινουσα τρελα ενω ειχα ηδη φτασει στις 8μιση το βραδυ τις θερμιδες που επρεπε
(1600-1700)

κρατηθηκα μεχρι να γυρισω απο δουλεια
κ τοτε καταλαβα οτι ΠΕΙΝΑΩ κ δεν ειναι λιγουρα
ετσι εφαγα μεσανυχτα αγγουρια καροτα κ κοττατζ
ε κ μετα κ παγωτο 0%, αυτη τη φορα παο λιγουρα...
ειμαι ευχαριστημενη,
αντιμετωπισα τον εαυτο μου αποτελεσματικα πιστευω

----------


## koralaki

χθες τα ιδια με προχθες, πολυ πεινα τα μεσανυχτα κ εφτασα 2000 θερμιδες αλλα με κοττατζ κ λαχανικα, κ παγωτο 0%

σημερα -1 κιλο !!!

αποψε αλλαξα λιγο το προγραμμα,
εφαγα σαλατα με τυρι κ ψωμοειδη για βραδυ μηπως κ με κραταει καλυτερα
τελευταιο γευμα 10 βραδυ,
προς το παρον αντισταθηκα σε παγωτα κτλ αρα καλα παω :D
γλυκαθηκα με το ξαφνικο -1 κ θελω κι αλλο!
σημερα ολο ζυμαρικα, χθες ψαρι, λαδερο προχθες κ παραπρροχθες
απο αυριο πρωτεινες για ισορροπημενο διαιτολογιο.

84.4 κ συνεχιζω!

Σημερα:
γυμναστικη - ΟΚ
θερμιδες 1670-1770 - ΟΚ
νηστεια - οχι

Χθες
γυμναστικη - ΟΚ
θερμιδες 2000+ - ΟΚ
νηστεια - οχι

----------


## alexandrita

bravo koralaki!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
πόσο καιρό έχεις να κάνεις βουλιμικό?

----------


## koralaki

δεν ξερω εχω ξεχασει, κ δε θελωκ να θυμηθω.
καπου 10 μερες?
τοχω απωθησει...

----------


## CHOMSKY

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> ειμαι πολυ στεναχωρημενη με τα προσωπικα μου αλλα κ με την κατασταση σε ολο τον κοσμο
> χαλια διαθεση με τα κιλα μου
> καπνισα κ 3-4 τσιγαρα τις προαλλες κ με αποτελειωσα.
> κ πανω που εκλεινα 2 χρονια ακαπνη.
> το καλο ειναι οτι δεν το ξαναρχισα αν κ μου λειπει,
> ο στοχος μο υπλεον δεν ειναι κιλοστοχος αλλα διαθεσο στοχος.
> ελπιζω λοιπον να ξαναρχισω συντομα γυμναστηριο εστω οσο μπορω λογω τρεχαματων,
> κ να μαζευτω καπως περισοτερο διατροφικα.
> ...


Τα λόγια σου αυτά είναι λες και τα έχω πει εγώ. Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο πολύ ταυτίζομαι.
Από την άλλη, δεν έχω ξεκινήσει ακόμα να αλλάζω κάτι για την υπερφαγία μου. Για αυτό όπως λέμε στην Αγγλία, καλό μου koralaki, LEAD THE WAY!!!

----------


## koralaki

καιρος να αρχισεις καλη μου,
σευχαριστω που μοου θυμισες το ποστ μου αυτο,
πηρα δυναμη.
στην αρχη τρομαξα οτι ηταν ποστ με βουλιμικο μου
αλλα μετα πηρα μεγαλη χαρα.
κ γυμναστικη αρχισα καθημερινη
κ διατροφικα μαζευτηκα,
και ουτε καπνισα ουτε σκεφτομαι να το αρχισω.
ειμαι σε καλο δρομο μεχρι να ξεστρατισω παλι,
ξερω ομως οτι το επομενο ξεστρατημα θαναι αδυναμο κ μικρο,
οσο προχωραμε μπροστα αντλουμε δυναμεις που δε φανταζεστε,
μια φορα να πεις οχι φερνει τη δευτερη κτλ
οπως το ναι,
εσυ θα επιλεξεις τι θα πεις εν τελει ομως.
καλη αρχη!!!

----------


## koralaki

ΣΗμερα:
γυμναστικη - ΟΚ
θερμιδες - δε μετρησα αλλα πηγα καλα γενικα
νηστεια - οχι (εφαγα 1 το βραδυ μονο σαλατα ομως κ με σκοπο να μη ξυπνησω μετα)

----------


## CHOMSKY

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> καιρος να αρχισεις καλη μου,
> σευχαριστω που μοου θυμισες το ποστ μου αυτο,
> πηρα δυναμη.
> στην αρχη τρομαξα οτι ηταν ποστ με βουλιμικο μου
> αλλα μετα πηρα μεγαλη χαρα.
> κ γυμναστικη αρχισα καθημερινη
> κ διατροφικα μαζευτηκα,
> και ουτε καπνισα ουτε σκεφτομαι να το αρχισω.
> ...



Thanks koralaki:starhit: Αργά αλλά σταθερά θα ακολουθήσω και εγώ!

----------


## koralaki

μην ακολουθησεις το +1.5 κιλο σημερα ομως χεχεχ
ναι ρε γμτ + 1.5 κ καθομαι κ κλαιγομαι σαν πρωταρα, λες κ παχυνα σενα βραδυ. ουφ
αντε παω ναρχισω την καθημερινοτητα μου
μολις ενταξεις τη γυμναστικη στο προγραμμα σου θα συνηθισεις, ή εχεις ηδη αρχισει κατι αντιστοιχο?

----------


## CHOMSKY

Δεν έχω αρχίσει ακόμα γυμναστική. Είχα κάτι προβλήματα από την πολλή δουλειά,μετά είχα πολύ άσχημη περιπέτεια με υγεία στην οικογένεια και τώρα κλείνω δύο μήνες με δικό μου πρόβλημα υγείας!!!!
Το πρόβλημά μου τώρα είναι πότε θα γραφτώ στο γυμναστήριο. Είναι θέμα ημερών, αλλά όλο κάτι συμβαίνει. 
Πάντως έχω παρατηρήσει πως με βοηθάει πολύ η γυμναστική με τη καταναγκαστική μου υπερφαγία. Δεν υπάρχει καλύτερο φάρμακο! Όχι ότι μετά δεν πλακώνω το φαί αλλά βλέπω μεγάλη διαφορά!Σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια!!!

----------


## koralaki

πηγαινε κανε εγγραφη ενος χρονου να ξενοιασεις
εγω ολο ελεγα τωρα δε μπορω
τωρα αυτο το μηνα δε θα προλαβω
κ ολο δεν εκανα νεα εγγραφη
με την 365 ημερων πληρωνεις μια κ καλη κ πας οποτε θες κ πιο φτηνα ειναι. με εσωσε!
κ το αποτελεσμα? παω σχεδον καθε ημερα Δευτερα-Σαββατο εκτος απροοπτου!

----------


## CHOMSKY

Βασικά από το 2004 και μετά κάνω πάντα ετήσιες εγγραφές για να έχω ένα κίνητρο παραπάνω να μην είμαι σπίτι μοναξιά βουλιμία!
Σε λίγες ημέρες πρώτα ο Θεός θα πάω να ξανακάνω εγγραφή. Φαντάσου με όσα μου είχαν συμβεί πέρυσι δεν είχα πατήσει το πόδι μου στο γυμναστήριο.Τέλος καλό όλα καλά, δεν πειράζει,νέα αρχή φέτος,νέος χρόνος τώρα. Και νέοι φίλοι:smug b:

----------


## koralaki

σκεφτομουν τις προαλλες οτι, εκτος απο τα καλοκαιρια που δεν προλαβαινω λογω διπλης δουλειας,
οποτε μου τυχει κατι ασχημο
θανατος προσωπου αγαπημενου κτλ κτλ...
θα πιεζομαι να πηγαινω γυμναστηριο.
Νομιζω τελικα οτι βρηκα το φαρμακο μου.
εχει το ιδιο effect με την πολλη δουλεια, μονο που πας μονο για 2 ωρες κ το αποτελεσμα διαρκει για...24ωρο!

----------


## CHOMSKY

Όπως τα λες! Συμφωνώ απόλυτα!!!Το γυμναστήριο είναι το καλύτερο φάρμακο! ʼσε που είναι και πολύ ανεβαστικό!Μας μαθαίνει πως να αγαπάμε τον εαυτό μας και το σώμα μας. Αχ θέλω τόσο πολύ να πάω! Σε αυτήν την φάση όμως θα κάνω υπομονή μέχρι να βρω την ώρα και τα λεφτά. Σε ευχαριστώ που μου μίλησες σήμερα, ένιωσα λιγότερη μοναξιά και ξέδωσα λιγότερο στο φαγητό. Να είσαι καλά!!! :smilegrin::smug::yes::thumbup:

----------


## koralaki

τι λες? χαρα μου!
απλα συνηθως ειμαι ονλαιν αλλα δεν βλεπω επιτοπου τα μηνυματα λογω δουλειας.
σημερα ημουν σπιτι, οποτε θες περνας απο "εδω" κ τα λεμε.
μπορεις να κανεις κ δικο σου θεμα κ να γραφεις την προοδο σου οταν νιωσεις ετοιμη!

Σημερα
αεροβια - ΟΚ
νηστεια - ΟΚ (14ωρη)
θερμιδες - Δεν μετρησα, ξεφυγα αλλ αοχι κ απιστευτα μαλλον

----------


## koralaki

οχι δεν κυλησα, παροτι το φλερταρα.
παω πολυ καλα κ βατα.
84.0 αδιαθετη κ φαγωμενη. ειμαι καλα, οχι κ στα καλυτερα μου, αλλα που θα παει καποτε θα εκτιμησω οσα εχω.
ευχομαι να μην ειναι αργα!
Σημερα μονη ελεγα του Γιαννη μου ποσα εχω κ δεν τα εκτιμω κ εχω χαλια διαθεση,
κ γιατι παρακαλω? γιατι ειμαι χαζη!

----------


## fuxia

σκέψου πόσο βασανίστηκες να το ξαναδείς το 4άρι! και τώρα είσαι ακόμα πιο κάτω!:thumbup:

----------


## koralaki

εχεις δικιο φουξια, καιρος να δω 7 ομως, μια για παντα. το 8 μεχει κουρασει πολυ.
ειχα σταματησει επι μηνες εδω. καιρος για δραση!
ευχομαι κ σεσενα τα καλυτερα κ παντα να πλεεις στα ρουχα σου, κ ας ξεπαραδιαζεσαι ;)

----------


## fuxia

xaxaxa καιρό έχω να ξεπαραδιαστώ αλλά νομίζω ήρθε η ώρα!

----------


## koralaki

ασε σε 2 εβδομαδες περιπου παω ΑΘηνα,
αν εντωμεταξυ χαλασει ο καιρος απλα δεν εχω ρουχα...
2 χρονια δεν ψωνιζα ρουχα καθοτι τετραπαχη,
κ πριν στα 80 δεν ψωνιζα, δε μου αρεσα.
τι να πεις. εν ολιγοις γυμνη.
ολο ηθελα να αδυνατισω κ μετα να ψωνισω.
ε τωρα κ θα ψωνισω κ θα αδυνατισω...
κ θα τα κρατησω για την εγγυμοσυνη :D

παντως τα κιλα σου δεν θυμαμαι ποτε τα ειχα χμχμ στο δημοτικο μαλλον ετσι? χεχεχε

αχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ ας παω 75 κ τι στον κοσμο!
θαμαι κουκλα, με φανταζομαι ηδη, δεν ξερω πως ακριβως θαμαι αλλα κ μονο που με σκεφτομαι -10 απο τωρα μου ακουγομαι τελεια!

----------


## loustam

Είμαι σίγουρη ότι αν φτάσεις τα κιλάκια που θέλεις θα είσαι μία κούκλα μόνο και μόνο από την ευτυχία που θα ακτινοβολεί το πρόσωπό σου!!! Καλή δύναμη κοραλάκι μου και με καλή ψυχολογία, όλα γίνονται :thumbup::yes::yes:

----------


## koralaki

νασαι καλα loustam! κ σε σενα ευχομαι η ψυχολογια να ανεβει κ να μεινει εκει για περισσοτερο,
ας μη ζηταμε πολλα παντα ψηλα δε γινεται,
αλλα συχνα ψηλα θα μας βοηθουσε, ετσι δεν ειναι?
:)

----------


## fuxia

χαχα κοραλάκι εγώ πάλι μέχρι να τελειώσω τα σχολεία ήμουν 10 κιλά κάτω. χαλαρα θα μείνω σ'αυτα, γτ το 80 είμαι σίγουρη πως θα το δω όταν-σε κάποια άλλη ζωή αιώνες αποδω χιχι- θα κάνω παιδί! αφορμή εγώ να τρώω για δυο!:shocked2: λολ! άντε καλή κατηφόρα τώρα που πήρες φόρα!

----------


## koralaki

Loipon κρατηθειτε...
ναι μεν δεν εκανα τα γενεθλια εχθες σπιτι
αλλα βγηκαμε εξω, μαζεμενη παρεα που να φανταστω το φαγοποτι.

Χθες βραδυ:
ψαρι ψητο, σαλατα, ρυζι, λιγο χταποδακι, λιγη σουπια, λιγο ουζο
ολα νορμαλ ως εδω κ εντως διαιτολογιου

Επειτα: απειρα ουζα
βαφλα με μερεντα + 2 μπαλες παγωτο ΘΕΙΚΟ

Μετα υπνο (ο Θεος να τον κανει, ολο ξυπνουσα κ επινα νερα)

Επεται συνεχεια ομως:
(σημερα)
με το που ξυπνησα ψησταρια
1 μπριζολακι
3 καλαμακια χοιρινα
10-20 πατατες τηγανιτες
1 πιτα με καλαμακι, τζατζικι κτλ
1 κοκα κολα

κ πιο μετα:
! γλυκο ταψιου με μια μπαλα παγωτο

ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΓΕΥΜΑ 3 δεν παει κατω ουτε νερο...

εχασα το ραντεβου με το διαιτολογο,
αλλα του τηλ. κ ειπε οτι συνεχιζω κανονικα το παλιο διαιτολογιο κ ολα οκ
βεβαια απορησε γιατι εφαγα ολα αυτα μαζεμενα αλλα οκ.
εμενα μαρεσε! ασχετα που υποφερω τωρα ουφ

----------


## koralaki

οχι δεν τα εγραψα να σας κολλασω αλλα για να βλεπω την ημερομηνια του φαγοποτιου 
κ να κρατηθω αρκετα μεχρι το επομενο! ;)

----------


## koralaki

ετυχε σημερα κ μιλουσα με ενα τριτο ατομο κ γυρισε κ μου ειπε "ακους τι λες?"
κ προσπαθησα να ακουσω τι του ειπα κ βρωντοφωναζα ποσο κακο μου κανει ο διαιτολογος.
αφου ρε ανθρωπε εγω δεν τρωω πια κριτσινια, κουλουρια γιατι μου φερνουν πεινα,
τι τα γραφεις στο διαιτολογιο μου?
αφου δεν θελω να τρωω 1 μπαλα παγωτο γιατι δε θα μεινω σαυτη
τι τι βαζεις τη ρημαδομπαλα στο διαιτολογιο?
τελικα σαμποταρει την προσπαθεια μου ο ιδιος ο διαιτολογος μου!
ειναι φοβερο, εχω χασει τη γη κατω απο τα ποδια μου, αλλα αυτο γινεται!
οσες φορες πασχιζω να κανω οσα "νορμαλ" λεει το διαιτολογιο εγω αποτυγχανω παταγωδως.

ποτε κρατησα τη διαιτα μου πρωτη φορα? αυτη τη βδομαδα που επελεξα εγω τις τροφες κ του υπεδειξα τι να μου βαλει κ τι να μην.
με μια διαφορα,
παλι εγραψε τους παλιουδατανθρακες κ τα λιπη, το παγωτο, τα κουλουρια, τα βουτυρα που μπορω να τρωω ενω εγω δεν τα ηθελα.
κ τι εγινε θα μου πεις αφου δεν τα εφαγες,
εμ τα εφαγα!
σκεφτηκα πχ χθες βραδυ
"ταχεις παει εξαιρετικα ολη την εβδομαδα, φαε κ τα παγωτα που σου ειχε κ που δεν ετρωγες"
προχθες το ιδιο,
"ταχεις παει τελεια, φαε κ τα κουλουρια που σου εβαζε κ δεν εφαγες"
η διαφορα ειναι οτι εγω τα εφαγα ολα αυτα τα μεσανυχτα,
ξεσπωντας, στρεσαροντας τον οργανισμο,
ενω μεχρι τοτε πηγαινα εξαιρετικα αγνοοντας τα.
αρα πολυ απλα ακομα κ οταν μου βαζει τις τροφες που εγω ζηταω,
βαζοντας αποκατω κ τις δικες του εναλλακτικες με παρασυρει.
ΕΓΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΕΝΑ ΔΙΑΙΤΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΜΕ ΕΝΑΛΛΑΓΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΤΗς ΒΡΩΜΗς Κ ΟΧΙ ΤΩΝ ΚΟΥΛΟΥΡΙΩΝ, ΤΟΥ ΠΑΓΩΤΟΥ Κ ΤΗς ΖΑΧΑΡΗς!
α στο καλο πια!
δεν αντεχω.
δε ξαναπαω.
κ η ειρωνια:
δικαιολογιομουν στον εαυτο μου οτι θελω να πηγαινω για τη λιπομετρηση,
λες κ αμα χασω 10% λιπος σε ενα χρονο δε θα κανει μπαμ!
το θελω γραπτα?
ας παω Αθηνα να κανω σε συγχρονο μηχανημα αντι να πληρωνω επισκεψεις εδω σε μηχανηματα του κ@λου.
Δεν ξερω οι δικοι σας διαιτολογοι, εμενα ειναι ανεπιδεκτος μαθησεως,
κακως ομως γιατι με τοσα πια διαιτολογια του που εχω, κ εφοσον ΔΕΝ τα κανω ποτε,
αλλα κ οταν τα κανω παρασυρομαι,
θα πει οτι εκεινος πρεπει να αλλαξει κ οχι εγω που εχασα 20 κιλα χωρις αυτον...
δυστηχως ειμαι πολυ στεναχωρημενη, δεν ηθελα να καταληξω σαυτα τα ασχημα συμπερασματα, αυτος ο ανθρωπος με εμαθε να τρωω πρωινο,
με εμαθε πολλα βασικα της διατροφης της σωστης,
θελω ομως να παω ενα βημα παραπερα κ δε με βοηθα, με κρατα πισω,
με παει πισω.
Πηρα οτι ειχα να παρω κ τωρα πρεπει να πω αντε γεια.
Θα γινω παλι κολλητη με τον θερμιδομετρητη δε γινεται αλλιως.
κ οταν βαριεμαι να μετρω θα τρωω σωστες τροφες κ ας ειναι παραπανω.
κ απο ολα τα 30ευρα που θα γλιτωνω θα παω να κανω μια λιπομετρηση της προκοπης αθηνα.
ουφ τα ειπα κ ξεσπασα :(
3 φορες τα ειπα αποψε, επιτελους με ακουσα.
τοσο καιρο δεν με ακουγα...

ΥΓ ολα αυτα επειδη χθες αδειασα την ψωμιερα μου, που την ειχα γεμισει απο την προηγουμενη φορα που εκανα οσα μου εβαζε στο διαιτολογιο.
Ξερετε τι ειχε μεσα?
κριτσινια,
κρακερ
κορν φλεικς
κουλουρια
ημαρτον!
εγω δεν τρωω πια αυτα, κ οταν τα τρωω οχι μονο δεν αδυνατιζω αλλα πειναω κ τρωω για 10!
α στο καλοπια κι αυτος κ τα κουλουρια του

----------


## koralaki

το αποπανω μηνυμα το μετεφερα απο αλλο τοπικ, να το εχω εδω να το βλεπω καθε φορα που αμφιβαλλω για τον αν κανω το σωστο για το σωμα μου κι εμενα.
αυτα τα ολιγα.
επισης να θυμαμαι κ την ria και οτι πρεπει εν μερει να την ακολουθησω.
να προσηλωθω στον στοχο μου κ να συνεχισω...

----------


## koralaki

μπραβο μου! χθες νικησα τον εαυτο μου 2 φορες.
ελπιζω να υπαρξουν πολλες 4/10/10
ηταν απο τις πιο ασχημες μερες πο υμε εβγαλαν τοσο δυνατη!

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> μπραβο μου! χθες νικησα τον εαυτο μου 2 φορες.:thumbup:
> ελπιζω να υπαρξουν πολλες 4/10/10
> ηταν απο τις πιο ασχημες μερες πο υμε εβγαλαν τοσο δυνατη!


:thumbup::thumbup:

oooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
νομίζω πως ήδη βλέπω το 7ράκι!!!!!!!!!:starhit::starhit::starhit:

----------


## koralaki

καλα οχι τοσο συντομα γιατι επιτελους βρεθηκα κ με μια φιλη γενους θηλυκου κ περασα ομορφα αλλα εφαγα πολυ αργα 
οποτε κλαφτα!
αλλα ποιος χεζει τωρα το 7, κι αν αργησει λιγο δε με νοιαζει,
τα νουμερα ειναι τοσο ρηχα ...
η διατροφικη μου συμπεριφορα μενδιαφερει περισσοτερο...
να τρωω απο χαρα με φιλους οπως ολη μου τη ζωη εκανα,
οχι απο λυπη μονη στα κρυφα οπως οταν δεν ημουν καλα.
εγω οταν γιορταζω τρωω κ πινω κ αν για αλλους ειναι διαταραχη εγω την γουσταρω πολυ αυτη τη διαταραχη χεχεχε

----------


## koralaki

παω καλα αν κ ολα πανε χαλιακ ισως πανε πολυ χειροτερα
ημερολογιακι μου σαφηνω κ τα ξαναλεμε μολις ειμαι 79, σε ενα μηνα ελπιζω!

----------


## badgirl11

θα αργησει λιγο ακομη το 79. ο πρωτος στοχος ηταν ουτοπικος, δεν καταφερα να μειωσω τις θερμιδες τοσο,
αυξανω ομως αμεσα τη γυμναστικη!

ξαναγυριζω στις 19/11 για μηνιαιο ζυγισμα,
γυμναστηριακα εχω επανελθει κ νιωθω τελεια, αν κ πιασμενη ολοκληρη!
τελευταια ειχα γλυκομανια λογω κρεπαλων που με εβγαλαν απο το προγραμμα,
σημερα τιθασευμενα πραγματα, απο αυριο αν συνεχισει η μανια κομμενα ολα μεχρι να φυγει!

----------


## badgirl11

το μαμαω με τις θερμιδες τελευταια, βρωμη ξεβρωμη, κεικ με φρουκτοζη, απαχα φαγητα, προσοχη στα λιπαρα,
αποφυγη γλυκων αλλα οι θερμιδες θερμιδες.
απο γυμναστικη παω πολυ καλυτερα αλλα τι να το κανω που δε ριχνω θερμιδες κ ολο πιανω συντηρησης.

----------


## badgirl11

μια που ετρωγα που ετρωγα ο,τι ναναι απο θερμιδες το ξεσκισα χθες σημερα,
κρεπες διαφορες, παστες, σοκολατες, παγωτα κ ο,τι αλλο επιθυμουσα,
απο φαγητο οχι πολλα πραγματα για τα δεδομενα μου αλλα ολα σκατολοιδια...
δε λεω το ευχαριστηθηκα αλλα ο λογος δεν ηταν καλος.
επισης καπνισα κ ηπια αρκετα χθες, σημερα λιγο τσιγαρο, αο αυριο τελος...
το τσιγαρο.
ελπιζω να επανελθω κ σε θερμιδες σιγα σιγα.
γλυκα κομμενα πασης φυσεως για λιγες μερες.

----------


## smart

κακο κοριτσι,
για το φαγητο δε θα πω τπτ (θα μου πεις ποιος με ρωτησε? ΧΑΧΑΑ)
ΑΛΛΑ 
έχεις συνειδητοποιησει οτι ξαναρχίζεις το κάπνισμα, έτσι?
απλα για να μην κοροϊδεύεις τον εαυτο σου στο λεω....

----------


## badgirl11

οχι δεν καπνιζω πια με οποιο κοστος, δεν το ξαναρχισα, κ φυσικα δεν κοροιδευω τον εαυτο μου,
(τουλαχιστο στο θεμα τσιγαρο)
πολυ καλα εκανες κ το ειπες, γιατι αν με κοροιδευα θα με ξυπνουσες, σευχαριστω!

----------


## badgirl11

Σημερα η διαθεση δεν εχει επανελθει, διατροφικα ειμαι καλα,
ισως κανω κ λιγη γυμναστικη,
αυριο ελπιζω σε πληρη ανακαμψη, γιορταζουν κ τοσοι δικοι μου,
κ μελλοντικα θα γιορταζει κ ο γιος/κορη μας :D
οποτε λυπη στην ακρη, ψωνια δουλειες γιορτη γυμναστηριο δουλεια.
εν ολιγοις ill be back!

----------


## badgirl11

to brady εκανα το ψιλοβουλιμικο μου με 11 σοκολατακια, παγωτο με γλυκο κουταλιου
κ φυσικα ολα αυτα αφου κ ειχαμε γυρισει απο εξοδο κ εψαχνα απεγνωσμενα και αλλο γλυκο.
(εξω πηρα μακαροναδα κ στο τελος μας κερασαν χαλβαδακι κ μου ανοιξε κι αλλο την ορεξη)
στο δρομο του γυρισμου ψαχναμε για τεστ εγγυμοσυνης κ πιεστικα λιγο
με σκεψεις του στυλ "θελουμε μωρο αλλα θελω εγω τωρα? πρεπει να χασω κιλα κτλ"
ο φαρμακοποιος ευτυχως ηταν γνωστος κ με καθυσηηχασε τοσο πολυ,
οτι κ τωρα να ειμαι δε τρεχει τιποτε, καλυτερα να παρω οσα παρω κ να τα χασω ολα μαζι,
οτι μπορω στην εγγυμοσυνη ναπροσεχω κ να παρω μονο 12 αντι για 20 που παιρνουν αλλες,
οτι να μην αγχωνομαι κτλ
κ γενικα ειτε ειμαι ειτε οχι εχω σκοπο να χαλαρωσω στο θεμα μωρο διατροφη γυμναστικη
α καπνισα κ 1 τσιγαρο κ γενικα δεν εχω βγαλει αομη τη νικοτινη απο μεσα μου κ παιζει κι αυτο το ρολο του.
εχω σκοπο αυριο πρωι να κανω σα να μην καπνισα, σα να μην εφαγα, σα να μην εχουμε πιθανοτητα εγγυμοσυνης
να συνεχισω κανονικα τη ζωη μου χωρις τυψεις κ ανησυχιες κ σε λιγες μερες κανω ενα τεστ απλα να ξερω.
ετσι κι αλλιως μετα τις εκλογες θα παω στο γυναικολογο
ετσι κι αλλιως ειχα κσοπο να ξαναρχισω γυμναστικη απο αυριο
ολα στο μυαλο μου ειναι κ ανησυχω κ βαραινω αδικα
ευτυχως τα αληθινα προβληματα περασαν ελπιζω ανπιστρεπτη!
αυτο το σαββατοκυριακο θα το θυμαμαι για παντα, οχι τοσο για τα σημαντικα οσο για τα ασημαντα, τσιγαρο μωρο φαι θα μου μεινουν αξεχαστα...

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> οχι δεν καπνιζω πια με οποιο κοστος, δεν το ξαναρχισα, κ φυσικα δεν κοροιδευω τον εαυτο μου,
> (τουλαχιστο στο θεμα τσιγαρο)
> πολυ καλα εκανες κ το ειπες, γιατι αν με κοροιδευα θα με ξυπνουσες, σευχαριστω!


+1 τσιγαρο σημερα
απο αυριο θα κανω σα να μη καπνισα, το ξεχνω κ προχωρω

----------


## badgirl11

κ ενα τοστ κ ελπιζω αυριο να ξυπνησω στον παλιο μου εαυτο

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> οχι δεν καπνιζω πια με οποιο κοστος, δεν το ξαναρχισα, κ φυσικα δεν κοροιδευω τον εαυτο μου,
> (τουλαχιστο στο θεμα τσιγαρο)
> πολυ καλα εκανες κ το ειπες, γιατι αν με κοροιδευα θα με ξυπνουσες, σευχαριστω!


δε στο λεω με την προθεση να σου κανω παρατηρηση.
απλα καπνιζα μεχρι προσφατα, το εχω κοψει στο παρελθον κ μετα ελεγα στον εαυτο μου οταν ειχα αγχος η μου συνεβαιναν διαφορα "ενα ακομη, γιατι ειμαι χαλια, δε θα ακων αλλο" κλπ κ συντομα το ενα ακομη γινοταν 2 πακετα τη μερα.
απλα, ακομη κ μια τζουρα να κανεις το σωμα σου θυμαται ποσο ωραιαι νιωθει με τη νικοτινη κ ζηταει κ αλλη για 15 μερες περιπου.
με αλλα λογια, για μια τζουρα περνας για 15 μερες στερητικο, ξανα κ ξανα κ ξανα.
κ αν εχεις ταλαιπωρηθει για να το κοψεις, ειναι κριμα !
:)

----------


## badgirl11

ναι ακριβως αυτο, χθες ζητησα τσιγαρο κ μονο απο τη στερηση...
κ λεγαμε οτι πρεπει να βγει η νικοτινη απομεσα μου,
σεμενα δεν ειναι πια 15 μερες, τωρα με τη γυμναστικη οξυγονωνεται το σωμα κ το ξεχναει, καπως ετσι νιωθω.
, κ μονο να το ξεχασω κανει δουλεια, αλλα με συντροφο να καπνιζει κ με στεναχωριες ειναι δυσκολο...

συγχαρητηρια που το εχεις κοψει, 
απο,τι καταλαβα ταλαιπωρηθηκες?
κ γω ταλαιπωρηθηκα κ ταλαιπωρησα πολυ κ τους γυρω μου γιανα το κοψω.
Προχθες σε μια κριση ειλικρινειας ειπα στη μητερα μου οτι καπνισα, 
κυριως επειδη ξερω ποσο της αρεσει που δεν καπνιζω,
ωστε καθε φορα να τη θυμαμαι...αλλα δεν πιανει.

το μονο που πιανει στο τσιγαρο ειναι το βιβλιο ο ευκολος τροπος να κοψετε το καπνισμα.
με ειχε βοηθησει πολυ παλια αφου κ το ειχα κοψει.
αν θες ψαξε το.
τοτε αρχισα κ να διαβαζω βιβλια διαιτων-συμβουλων γιατι καταλαβα οτι τελικα καποια βιβλια ισως ειναι γραμμενα για μενα.

Ποσο καιρο τοχεις κοψει?
Θα σου πω κατι για το τσιγαρο,
παροτι 2,μιση χρονια κομμενο πλεον δεν το ξεχνω.

ενδιαμεσα ναι απλα δεν υπηρχε αλλα παντα καραδοκει η μερα στιγμη ωρα που θα το λαχταρισεις.
δυστηχως τοτε δεν πρεπει να το βαλεις στο στομα σου γιατι καραδοκει ο κινδυνος να το ξαναρχισεις,
κι αν οχι κ παλι ταλαιπωρεισαι οπως ειπες....

Χθες σκεφτομουν οτι θελω να κανω παιδι να ειμαι ελευθερη να ξανακαπνισω, να με καταστρεψω, κ ευελπιστω οτι τοτε δε θα θελω να το κανω.
Απλα καποιες φορες τα πρεπει προσπαθουμε να τα σπασουμε, ενω ουσιαστικα τα πρεπει ειναι τα θελω μας κ τα καναμε εμεις τα δικα μας πιεστικα πρεπει...

----------


## smart

εχω περιπου 2,5 μηνες που δεν καπνιζω-αν προσεξεις δε λεω που το κοψα :p
η ταλαιπωρια ηταν σχετικη...
παλιοτερα το χα κοψει μαχαιρι πολυ ευκολα για 2 περιπου χρονια αλλα μετα ηρθαν ολα τουμπα στη ζωη μου κ ειχα την εξυπναδα να το ριξω στο τσιγαρο.
ισως ειχα κ τη δικλειδα ασφαλειας-νομιζα δλδ- οτι αφου το εκοψα ευκολα μια φορα, θα ειναι παντα το ιδιο ευκολο!!!
ΜΕΓΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ!!!
μου πηρε καπου 7 χρονια να ξαναπροσπαθησω κ αφου εσπασα τα νευρα ολων στο τελος μου ελεγαν "ξερεις, αμα θες κανε ενα τσιγαρο, νομιζω οτι το χρειαζεσαι" κ ετσι ηταν!!
οποτε ξανακαπνισα για 1 χρονο κ ξαναδοκιμασα φετος.
το βιβλιο το εχω παρει, αφου το ειχα κοψει, δε μπορω να πω οτι μου κανε φοβαρο κλικ αλλα καλο ειναι να υπαρχει.
κ εγω κανω γυμναστικη αλλα νομιζω οτι το 15μερο ισχυει...
οσο για το αν θα σταματησεις ποτε να θες τσιγαρο.... εγω λεω οτι ενας πρωην καπνιστης ειναι παντα εν δυναμει καπνιστης!!!
γι αυτο δεν πρεπει να επιτρεπεις στον εαυτο σου να κανει ουτε ενα τσιγαρο-ειναι η αρχη της κατρακυλας.
αλλωστε η επιθυμια κραταει μονο 3 λεπτα :)

----------


## badgirl11

αχ βρε σμαρτ νομιζω οταν πεθανει ο πατερας μου θα το ξαναρχισω σιγουρα...
τοτε απλα θα πεσουν ολα πανω μου.
οποτε τοχω στο τσεπακι για τοτε.
ως τοτε, κ ευχομαι να αργησει, νομιζω μπορω να το κοντρολαρω δηλαδη να μη ξανακαπνισω...
αχ μονο 3' ειναι η επιθυμια ε...
κ μενα γιατι μου φαινεται αιωνας?
χεχεχε


αγαπητο ημερολογιο ειμαι 86 κιλα σημερα,
αυτο σημαινει πως το τσιγαρο δε βοηθησε σε τιποτε, κ καπνισα κ εφαγα.
καιρος να κοπει το πρωτο κ το δευτερο να μετριαστει.
δεν πισογυριζω δε μαρεσω οπως παλια, απο σημερα νεες προσπαθειες νεα ημερα...

----------


## smart

αν ετσι το σκεφτεσαι, ετσι θα γινει!
παντως να ξερεις οτι το τσιγαρο δεν ειναι τρέϊλερ, δε θα κουβαλησει καμια ευθυνη αυτο!
αλλωστε, οταν σκεφτομαστε μια μελλοντικη κατασταση εχουμε την πολυτελεια να αγχωθουμε, οταν κληθουμε να την αντιμετωπισουμε, ειναι σπαταλη χρονου κ ενεργειας το να σκεφτουμε τι ακριβως αντιμετωπιζουμε!
στις δυσκολες περιστασεις απλα σκας κ κολυμπας, αλλιως θα πνιγεις!
αν δεν πνιγεσα κ αν εχεις την πολυτελεια να καθεσαι να κλαιγεσαι , τοτε πολυ απλα τα πραγματα δεν ειναι οσο ασχημα ισχυριζεσαι κ πιστευεις οτι ειναι!
αυτο μ εχει διδαξει εμενα η πειρα μου κ δε θα με κατετασσα στους μη γκρινιαρηδες ανθρωπους!:bigsmile:

----------


## badgirl11

πολυ σωστο!!
ετσι λειτουργω κ γω κ ειμαι γκρινιαρουλα
στα σημαντικα ποτε δε γκρινιαξα...
οσο για το τσιγαρο δεν ειναι τρειλερ οντως αλλα πιστευω τοτε θα μου δωσω αλλοθι κ θα καπνισω.
ως τοτε δεν εχω κανενα αλλοθι.
το τσιγαρο δεν υπαρχει πια για μενα.
ελπιζω κ για σενα!
ειμαστε δυνατες, παμε να χασουμε κ τα κιλα τωρα,
αντε επαθα τα εγγφαλικα μου σημερα με το 86...

----------


## ria_ed

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα κοριτσάκι μου!!

έτσι πέρασα να σου πω πως σε σκεφτομαι... και πιστευω σε εσενα! Πίστεψε κι εσυ στον εαυτό σου! ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1_7w...eature=related

----------


## badgirl11

αχ ρια τι τελειο σευχαριστω,
αν κ δε μπορω να το απολαυσω με ηχο...γυρισε ο ανδρας μου απο αγγελιοφορος (τωρα αξιωθηκαν να βγαλουν αποτελεσματα)
κ κοιμαται το μωρο μου...
κ γω σε σκεφτομαι κ σου μιλησα, ριξε μιαματια...παντου!
ρια αμα ειμαι εγγυος θα σουπω εγω γελια... :D
πανε διαιτες γυμναστικες, αχ αλλους 3 μηνες να εχω κ θα τα δωσω ολα!

----------


## ria_ed

Κι εγώ τα ίδια λέω... 3 μήνες ρε γαμώτο !!! 3 μηνες πειθαρχία ΔΕΝ ειναι και τόσο τρομερο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

*όσο για την εγκυμοσύνη... ρε κορίτσι μου , είπαμε χαλαρα !!! :P

edit

στην εγκυμοσυνη κάνουμε διατροφή... μην ακούω χαζά! Ακου πάνε οι διαιτες! Κι οχι μόνο για εσενα αλλά κυριώς για το μωρό . Κάνε ενα googlarisma στην ''προεκλαμψια''... 

για τη γυμναστική...

http://health.in.gr/gym/narticle.asp?arcode=8362

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQRNK...eature=related

----------


## doreta

> _Originally posted by smart_
> παλιοτερα το χα κοψει μαχαιρι πολυ ευκολα για 2 περιπου χρονια αλλα μετα ηρθαν ολα τουμπα στη ζωη μου κ ειχα την εξυπναδα να το ριξω στο τσιγαρο.
> ισως ειχα κ τη δικλειδα ασφαλειας-νομιζα δλδ- οτι αφου το εκοψα ευκολα μια φορα, θα ειναι παντα το ιδιο ευκολο!!!
> ΜΕΓΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ!!!


μεγα λαθος, ποσο πολυ συμφωνω μαζί σου...

ίδιες σκέψεις έκανα κι εγώ στις εγκυμοσύνες μου σχετικά με τα κιλά: σκεφτόμουν ότι αφού είχα χάσει στο παρελθόν ευκολα (πολύ εύκολα, παρα πολύ ευκολότερα από ότι θα φανταζόμουν ποτέ) 40 κιλά, όποτε ήθελα μπορούσα να το ξανακάνω και να ξαναχάσω όσα ήθελα !
κι έτσι έτρωγα, έτρωγα, έτρωγα... έλα μου όμως που λογαριαζα χωρις τον ξενοδόχο! βλέπεις η ψυχολογία, οι συγκυρίες, ο τρόπος ζωής, ο τρόπος σκέψης αλλάζουν

παρεπιπτοντως εγω καπνιζω κιολας... 

ΠΑΛΙΟΚΟΡΙΤΣΟ, ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΣΗ? :starhit:

----------


## badgirl11

οχι δεν εχω καθυστερηση κ η αναμενομενη περιοδος αργει πολυ ακομη ωστε να καταλαβω,
θα κανω ενα τεστ εγγυμοσυνης να ξερω μην κανω αρση βαρων κ να ενημερωσω κ το γυναικολογο.
το ιδανικο θα ηταν να μην ειμαι...
εχω ραντεβου μ το γυναικολο μετα τις εκλογες,
να κανω πληρες γυναικολογικο τσεκαρισμα που το ειχα σκοπο προ εγγυμοσυνης
μετα θα μου εδινα ενα τριμηνο εντατικης γυμναστικης κ διατροφης 
κ μετα ας ερχοταν το μωρο.
(αντρα θελω τωρα τονε θελω)
αλλα κανει ο ανθρωπος σχεδια κ ο θεος γελα γιαυτο ας προσεχω...
θα δειξει!

με καθυσηχασε ο φαρμακοποιος οτι κ να ειμαι εγγυος οκ θα προσπαθησω να μη παρω πολλα κιλα,
"κ να τα χασεις τωρα θα τα ξαναπαρεις μετα, μεινε εγγυος, παρε οσα παρεις κ τα χανεις ολα μαζι"
κ δεν ειναι ο πρωτος που μου το συμβουλευει.
επισης μου ειπε να μην εχω αγχος γιατι δεν οφελει πουθενα...

ρια θα τα δω σευχαριστω εννοειται θα κανω διατροφη αλλα διαιτα απαγορευεται...αποσο ξερω.

παιδια δεν ξερω πως πατε εσεις αλλα εγω περνω φαση μαλακυνσης θα ελεγα.
ενω ειδα 86 σημερα κ θα επρεπε να εχω ξυπνησει
τρωω απο το μεσημερι που ειμασταν καλεσμενοι
εφαγα παχυντικα φαγητα κ τσουρεκια απο τενκερλη
το βραδυ παραγγειλαμε κ σουβλακια κ μαλιστα βρωμικα τελειως!
ελπιζω η κατηφορα αυτη που τη βλεπω κ τη νιωθω να σταματησει.
πρεπει να βαλω ενα φρενο αυριο.

το μονο καλο οτι σημερα μου εδειξε ο γυμναστης το νεο προγραμμα κ καταλαβα οτι εχω προοδευσει αρκετα.
απο αυριο εφαρμογη του προγραμματος κ προσπαθεια για διατροφικο συμμαζεμα.
κριμα να πηγαινει τσαμπα η γυμναστικη κ κριμα να μην αδυνατισω με τοσο ιδρωτα.
αρχιζω!
(μωρακι αν μακους καθυστερησε λιγο πλιζ να παω 70+ κιλα πλιζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζ)

----------


## badgirl11

χαλια η τελευταιες 5-6 μερες, 
εκανα κ βουλιμικα κ καπνισα
ειμαι σε αναζητηση νεων θερμιδων κ διαιτας αφου σταματησα το γυμναστηριο κ εδω κ καιρο δεν εχω θερμιδες συντηρησης 2500 ενω εγω ετρωγα 5000...,
δε θα πιεστω να ξαναγυμναστω, θα προσπαθησω ν ακανω ελλειπτικο,
ψαχουλευω παλια διαιτολογια αλλα μαλλον δεν θα κανω τιποτε απο αυτα κ θα μετραω θερμιδες απλα.
σημερα θα κανω κ την πρωτη μου αποπειρα μετρησης υδατανθρακων πρωτεινων κτλ

----------


## smart

κακο κοριτσι, μηπως ολα αυτα που κανεις ειναι πολυ πολυπλοκα για να τα ακολουθησεις σε σταθερη βαση?
μηπως αντι να καθεσαι να ψαχνεις κ να μετρας- πραγμα που προσωπικα με αγχωνει κ το αγχος με οδηγει στανταρ στο φαγητο-, μηπως λεω να ακοουθησεις ενα διαιοτολογιο δοκιμαστικα για 2 βδομαδες πχ να δεις πως θα πει?
εμενα με βοηθαει πολυ ψυχολογικα το να λεω οτι οκ, αυτο το προγραμμα το χει κανει ειδικος, ξερει τι κανει, αν το ακολουθησω θα πανε ολα καλα...
(κ αν η αντ-ερωτηση ειναι , τοτε τι κανεις εδω?
απλα θα απαντησω οτι αν με τον ειδικο υπαρχουν 25% πιθανοτητες να ΜΗΝ ακολουθησω προγραμμα, εδω παει 100%).

----------


## badgirl11

συμφωνω με το θεμα πολυπλκοτητα, δεν καταλαβα εκει που αναφερεσαι σεσενα ομως τι εννοεις.
στο κομματι σχετικα μεμενα ισως κ να ειναι πολυπλοκο, αν δε δοκιμασω δε θα ξερω,
κ με τις θερμιδες το ιδιο ελεγα αλλα τωρα τις ξερω απεξω...
ετσι οταν απλωνω το χερι μου ν αφαω οτιδηποτε ξερω τι παιζει κ τι εναλλακτικες εχω, κ μου κανει καλο αυτο.
γενικα εχω καταλαβει οτι περναμε φασεις κ αλλες φορες πχ μας ανακουφιζει το να ακολουθουμε ενα διαιτολογιο κ αλλες οχι.
τωρα ειμαι σε μια ενδιαμεση φαση που ψαχνομαι αλλα οσο ψαχνομαι κ ειμαι standby κανω λαλακιες που θα πληρωσω ακριβα μετα.
ας μετρω λοιπον θερμιδες κι αν μου κατσει κανω κ μετρησεις υδατανθρακων κτλ
κ αν εχω διαθεση εφαρμοζω κ ενα διαιτολογιο.
το θεμα ειναι να μου βαλω ορια ξανα γιατι το ανεξελεγκτο ποτε δε μου βγαινει σε καλο...

----------


## smart

εμ ετσι που ταγραψα πως να καταλαβεις?
ουτε εγω θα καταλαβαινα αν δεν ηξερα τι ηθελα να γραψω :p
οσο πιο πολυ πρεπει να σκεφτω κ να υπολογισω, τοσο αγχωνομαι κ το ριχνω στο φαγητο.
ετσι, ενω με διαιτολογιο υπαρχουν πχ 25% πιθανοτητας να ΜΗΝ ακολουθησω το προγραμμα, αν προσπαθησω μονη μου να μετραω ό,τι πρεπει να μετραω τοτε οι πιθανοτητες ειναι 100%.
ελπιζω τωρα να μπορει να καταλαβει κ καποιος εκτος απο μενα τις εγραψα :punk:

----------


## badgirl11

ok to epiasa!
καιω κ καρβουνο αυτες τις μερες δεν φταις εσυ :P

----------


## badgirl11

χελοουυυυυυυυυυυυυυ χαλοουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ ημερολογιακι μου επιτελους νιωθω καλα, ξαναπηγα γυμναστηριο,
μεχρι να παω αθηνα οποτε εχω ορεξη θα γυμναζομαι, χωρις πιεση χωρις πρεπει,
αρχιζω κ προσοχη στη διατροφη κ απο αυριο μετρημα θερμιδων.
Ολα καλα θα μας πανε που λεει κ ο σακης!

----------


## ria_ed

:) πότε θα μας έρθεις με το καλο?

εγω αυριο θα πάω Αθήνα! Έχω αράιβαλς!!!!! ;)

----------


## badgirl11

αντε βρε επιτελους!!!!!!!!!!! για ποσο? μονιμα?
την επομενη τεταρτη ειναι το χειρουργειο, λεμε νανεβουμε παρασκευη ή σαββατο μεσημερι ωστε να βγουμε λιγο, αν εχει ορεξη βεβαια,
κ απο δευτερα προεγχειρητικος ελεγχος κ ψωνια δικα μου.
το κακο ειναι οτι θα ειμαι αδιαθετη αν δεν ειμαι εγγυος βεβαια, κ πρεπει να παω στο γυναικολογο για πληρες τσεκαρισμα κ τεστ παπ. @@
αλλα αφου τοτε ειναι το χειρουργειο τι να κανουμε...θα δω τι θα κανω γμτ

----------


## ria_ed

μόνιμα ναι!!!! ξαφνικό κ για εμας ασε!! 
πιο χειρουργείο καλέ? έχω χασει επεισοδια η γυναίκα!!!

----------


## badgirl11

αμυγδαλες το μεγαλο μωρο μου, δεν εχω κι αλλο θα μου πεις!
μονιμαααααααααααααααααααα αααααααα?????????????????????????????????? ?????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??????????????????????????????????
κ δε χαιρεσαι?

----------


## badgirl11

α τελικα θανεβω τεταρτη λεω...να παω κ γυναικολογο να τελειωνω...
me to kalo na ton dexteis!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## badgirl11

εχμ εχμ για αλλο λογο ηλθα αλλα εγραψα, λοιπον να καταγραφει ημερολογιακη οτι (μετα απο δυο πιτογυρα βρωμικα κ μια εβδομαδα ακολασιας)
απο αποψε, δηλαδη 15/11 σε 2' θα επιστρεψω μονιμα στην πεπατημενη με στοχο αρχες γεναρη να ειμαι -6 κιλα. 
δηλαδη ενα κιλο την εβδομαδα.
ισως ακουγεται αστρονομικο αλλα θελω να πιστευω οτι τα 2 πρωτα θα φυγουν ευκολα καθοτι καποια θαναι υγρα δεν μπορει ξαφνικα να πηρα 4 κιλα λιπος...
ο στοχος των 6 κιλων παιζει ναναι 7, οσα χρειαστει αναλογα ποσο θα ζυγιζω αυριο ωστε να δω 79 κιλα τ νεα χρονια../

----------


## ria_ed

Αμυγδαλες?? :) Όλα καλά θα πάνε είμαι σίγουρη!!! Ακου αμυγδαλες ολόκληρος άντρας!!! :)) 

Τετάρτη??? Αυτή τη Τετάρτη????? Θα πιουμε ενα εσπρεσσακι εεεεεεε!!!! Έστω ενα στο πόδι!!!! 

Τα δικά μου στάπα???? Ήρθε!!! Επέστρεψε ο άσωτος!!! χαχαχαχα

----------


## badgirl11

σορυ προεκυψε δικαστηριο (δηλ. υπηρχε αλλα το ειχα ξεχασει με τρεχαματα αλλα) κ θα φυγουμε σαββατο πρωι...
αν εισαι ακομη εκει ευχαριστως κυριακη (σαββατο θα τρεχω πανικοβλητη για ψωνια γιατι θαναι κλειστα μετα κ θα μεινω με τις φισλερ αδειες)
εχω βαλθει αυτη τη φορα να μαγειρευω κ αθηνα, τιμεχει πιασει οεο, μαζοχισμος.

ειστε αθηνα ολοι μαζι? 
γιατι δε γυρνατε καλε σπιτακι σας? δε του ελειψε????

ναι αμυγδαλες κ μαλιστα στο νοσοκομειο μητερα θα γινει,
πρεπει να εχω ξεφουσκωσει ως τοτε γιατι θα με περασουν για εγγυο κ θα με χωσουν για γεννα,..
χαχαχαχαχ
γμστ!

εν ολιγοις δεν θα παω στο γυναικολογο σαυτο το ταξιδι καθοτι θα εχω την χαρα να ειμαι ΚΑΙ αδιαθετη ολες τις αλλες μερες (θελω να ελπιζω)...

----------


## badgirl11

σημερα ταισα καλα τον βουλιμικο εαυτο μουυ, τον τιγκαρα με αφθονα λαχανικα,
φρουτα κ ινες, της ποπης.
εχω απιστευτο φουσσκωμα αλλα πειναω...ομως δε χωραει κατι αλλο στο στομαχι μου!
εχουν διογκωθει ολα.
2200 θερμιδες κ καλη μου αρχη!
αυριο πρωι στοχος νηστικη αεροβια σπιτι, μετα δουλειες κ με βαρη κ γυμναστηριο θα δω τι θα κανω...ισως δεν ξαναπρολαβω ναπαω :(

----------


## badgirl11

καλα 20/11 νεα αρχη, αμεσα ταξιδι αθηνα κ προσπαθεια να τρωω μαζεμενα απο ντελιβερι κ οσο γινεται ψητα σαλατες κτλ.
θα ξαναρχισω να μετρω θερμιδες απο αυριο, τερμα η ανεξελεγκτη διατροφη,
θα παρω μαζι μου αθλητικο παπουτσι κ οποτε εχω χρονο θα περπατω στο παρκο τα βραδυα 
τι αλλο θα κανω χμμμμμμ
α ναι θα αποφυγω να ψωνισω ειδικα για εμενα γιατι ενιωσα απιστευτη πιεση που σκεφτομουν να το κανω,
δηλαδη δε θα παω να παρω διαφορα για το πρωινο μου κτλ ουτε θα τιγκαρω το σπιτι στα ζαρζαβατικα ουτε θ αμπω στο τρυπακι να μαγειρευω.
τομονο που θα φροντισω να εχω παντα γιαουρτι, τυρι λαιτ κτλ
γενικα χωρις πιεση απλα θα μετρω θερμιδες κ θα τρωω μαζεμενα, κ να πεινασω λιγο με λαθος τροφες δεν εγινε τιποτε αρκει να ειμαι θερμιδικα οκ αυτη τη βδομαδα.

----------


## badgirl11

alli μια νεα αρχη σημερα αφου χθες ετρωγα απο το πρωι εως το βραδυ κυριολεκτικα!
σημερα 1η μερα λοιπον!

----------


## badgirl11

απο,τι βλεπω εδω απο τις 15/11 κανω ολο νεες αρχες, καθε νεα αρχημε εριξε πιο κοντα στο 90.
τωρα ενενηνταρισα κ δεν κανω καμμια νεα αρχη.
απλα δε θα ξαναπω τιποτε κ ελπιζω να κανω.
ουτε ξανασκεφτομαι τιποτε.
εχω ορεξη να μετρησω θερμιδες καλως.
δεν εχω καλως.
θελω να ξαναγυημναστω καλως.
δεν θελω καλως.
οσο η ζυγαρια πεφτει, νιωθω καλυτερα στο σωμα μου κ χορτατη με νορμαλ ποσοτητες τροφης θα συνεχιζω.
τερμα η πιεση σε ολα. τουλαχιστο στη διατροφη γυμναστικη θα χαλαρωσω.

----------


## alexandrita

καλημερα και καλο μηνα bad!πως εισαι?

----------


## badgirl11

ισχυει το προηγουμενο μηνυμα παροτι μηνες μετα...μια χαρα αλεξανδριτα! σευχαριστω!
μεχρι την κυριακη που εχω λιπομετρηση δεν ξερω αν θα αποφασισω κατι αλλο, αλλα μαλλον θα υποδειξω τις τροφες που θελω στο διαιτολογο κ θα κανωω ο,τι πει ωστε να μη μετρω θερμιδες. 
βαριεμαι οικτρα.

----------


## badgirl11

απο 96 ειμαι σταθερη 92
κανει κατι κολπα κ δειχνει 93,
καιρος για 90! βαζω μπροστα!

----------


## badgirl11

@@ 95 κ αρχιζω διαιτα διαβητικωνν παρεα με τη μανουλα μου.
Τελικα μας εφαγε λαχανο ολες τις κορες κ ειναι κουκλαρα στα 60 της. ντροπη μας δηλαδη.
αρχιζω!

----------


## badgirl11

95.7 την επομενη που δεν αρχισα...και 93 σημερα! μουχει κατσει πολυ καλα το προγραμμα αυτο,
κ παροτι σταματησα γυμναστηριο φευγουν σφαιρα τα κιλα!
το χερι ποναει κ δε το ζοριζω, κανω τις αλλες μυικες ομαδες κ ελλειτπικο οποτε εχω ορεξη...

----------


## badgirl11

92.4 κ ηθικο ακμαιο!
νηστειες σχεδον καθημερινες κ αρχιζω κ καθημερινη γυμναστικη ή περπατημα. αλλα οποτε δεν γυμναζομαι σπιτι θα πηγαινω περπατωντας δουλεια. ελπιζω να το εφαρμοσω!

----------


## badgirl11

πως γινεται κ οταν κοβω το τσιγαρο ολα πανε στραβα κ αναποδα επι 10?
που στο διαλο ειναι η στηριξη που ολο το καιρο νιωθω να εχω κ μετα νιωθω μονη τελειως? κ οχι μονο αυτο, σα να γινονται ολοι εχθροι μου.
Τι να πω, μηπως καταβαθος ζηλευουν κ πο υκοβουμε το τσιγαρο? δηλαδη ε λ ε ο ς
δεν ξερω εχω σκυλιασει, εβγαλα ενα, το μυρισα, το κρατησα, απλα δεν θελω να το καπνισω. για κανενα. κ ας εχω τοσα σττερητικα συμπτωματα που μου ερχεται να φουνταρω.
Εγω απλα πινω το καφεδακι μου κ παω για σιδερο.
να σιδερωθει λιγο κ η ψυχολογια μου να περασει και αυτη η μερα. 
απλα θελω και την ποιοτητα ζωης μου πισω, να γινει οπως οταν δεν καπνιζα καθολου επι χρονια.
Δεν μπορω τοσο αγχος κ πιεση για πολυ ακομη.

----------


## j.feel

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης.

----------


## aggeloydaki

ρε j.feel μην μας πρήζεις λέμε!

----------


## stellaki

τι γινεται με αυτον τον j.feel; απο παντου..κομμενο τον εχουν!μα τι γραφει τελος παντων;:dork:

----------

